# TGR: Jeremy Jones' DEEPER - A Snowboard Adventure Into The Unknown



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

a

mind-blowing

body numbing

eye sweller 

they went deeper ... further ... higher


so far ...
Absinthe Films - NOWHERE and this puppy take the cake for best snowboard dvd's this fall


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Nowhere is fantastic! So is F'It. I still haven't seen Deeper though.  But 9191 was entertaining and so was Respect Your Elders.


----------



## oldlady (Jan 11, 2010)

stoked to watch deeper!


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

nowhere is awesome! still haven't seen deeper. anxiously waiting to see it though.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Deeper is badass. It's pure freeride though. Nowhere is more well rounded, but the lines in Deeper are just HUGE


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

yep..
nowhere, deeper and f*ckit are my 3 fav's this yr..

the edit and special effects in f*ck it are super rad.

deeper was a cool documentary really..

nowhere best all around


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Oneshot, if you like the editing in F'It, you should check out 9191 if you haven't yet. The editing in that movie is beyond rad!


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Hey Oneshot, if you like the editing in F'It, you should check out 9191 if you haven't yet. The editing in that movie is beyond rad!


it's a well done movie but how can you think the ending was stellar? i felt like i was missing something and that it shouldn't have just ended the way it did.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

rephreshed said:


> it's a well done movie but how can you think the ending was stellar? i felt like i was missing something and that it shouldn't have just ended the way it did.


Liked it..but I agree...it's not the best ever. The top for me is still "First Descent" for freeride.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

pawlo said:


> Liked it..but I agree...it's not the best ever. The top for me is still "First Descent" for freeride.


I actually liked "Deeper" over "First Descent", but both were fantastic.

As far as overall goes, the title says it all, "That's It, That's All".


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Hey Oneshot, if you like the editing in F'It, you should check out 9191 if you haven't yet. The editing in that movie is beyond rad!


rad thanks! i am looking to see that one too..

thats a fun crew those film guys.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

that's it that's all is the grandaddy of all snowboarding movies. watch it in hd or on blu ray and it is just absolutely mind blowing. changed my life. i can't wait until the next brain farm production comes out. should be next year


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

rephreshed said:


> it's a well done movie but how can you think the ending was stellar? i felt like i was missing something and that it shouldn't have just ended the way it did.


I didn't say the ending. I said the *EDITING*.  It's similar to some of the editing in F'It, which I enjoyed, hence my recommending 9191 to Oneshot as having rad editing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Just watched Deeper. It is mind blowing to say the least and has so many "Holy Shit" moments.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

I really want to see that movie, been looking forward to it for ages.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I've never been interested in big back country snowboard videos because I can't really relate to it being in the northeast but I just watched this movie and it is completely insane. I like how its a documentary. It shows a side of snowboarding, and life, that I couldn't really ever imagine.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

Deeper came out on iTunes today


----------



## Zab (Oct 26, 2010)

Really since i can't find it on Itunes :S


----------



## Zab (Oct 26, 2010)

Nevermind.... f*cking bought the HD and regular version by accident!!! F*ck I hate Itunes 

Will let you know how awesome it is!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

my face for most of the runs in Deeper


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Went to the local Deeper premier last month. Truly epic movie. It's a must see for powderhounds.


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

anyone know where to DL snowboard movies online? haven't managed to find many torrents.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cpt_usa said:


> anyone know where to DL snowboard movies online? haven't managed to find many torrents.


:laugh:

wow


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok besides for ripping off the guys who make these movies for us.

I read that Deeper is available on Itunes for a $2.99 download. That is a modest price for a great movie. So get it and help contribute to JJ making more movies in the future.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> my face for most of the runs in Deeper


Ditto that.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

cpt_usa said:


> anyone know where to DL snowboard movies online? haven't managed to find many torrents.


They're out there, but snowboarding is such a niche sport that you're never really going to be able to find this year's films right away. You want "First Descent", it's available. You want "The B-Movie", you can find it. But it will take a few months to get the newer movies.

Or, you know, you could just buy one for a change, like the rest of us. Or get with your buddies & pool money to buy them so you're not each spending $30 for the same movies.


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

cpt_usa said:


> anyone know where to rip off and steal snowboard movies online? haven't managed to find many torrents.


fixed it for you


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Only place I can find it is a bluray purchase for $27.99. I'd scoop it up if I could find it on iTunes.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's 8.99 on iTunes for the HD version, 6.99 for SD. You can't search it though. You have to go to TGR and go to the order DVD page and there is a button that says purchase on iTunes.


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

on iTunes, it's under the sports heading of TV Shows


----------



## Mikemc417 (Sep 30, 2010)

Finally can get it on itunes. Been waiting for this movie and I use torrents too, but these guys really put their lives on the line for our entertainment, the least you can do is through them a few bucks for all the hard work they went through. If it was a major movie franchise I would have less heart in stealing it. I would probably give TGR a donation even if I somehow got the movie for free just to help fund the next one.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Just watched it and it was incredible. I just wish the soundtrack would be released somewhere.. to much effort doing my own digging, though i've found a few


----------



## RVM (Jan 31, 2007)

In a way, Deeper epitomizes everything I hope to one day accomplish in my life.


----------



## Zab (Oct 26, 2010)

"So we are on the 10th day and brought 10 days of supplies..." Cut scene "And on the 12th Day..."

Bad A*s!

The pitch on those mountains from the head cam looked like a 90 near the top. Epic, even tho i bought bother HD and Reg on itunes by accident I'm Still happy!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

This movie is unbelievable! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

right, should have made this more clear:

I don't mind paying for content. however: iTunes won't sell me the damn thing. (NZ iTunes store has different content)

could not find any torrents. wasn't the first option, but had to look.

does anyone know of somewhere ELSE, not iTunes, and not a torrent site, to find snowboarding videos?

also, Amazon.com sells some content for download, but not outside the USA either.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You can buy the actual DVD off the TGR website. It's $27 but honestly, it's probably worth it....


----------



## Gustaf S (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw the premier here in Stockholm just a few days ago, and I am totally blown away. I mean, Im not usually scared of hights, but a few scenes gave me that gasping feeling as if I was actually standing there. The big face where they are above the giant cliff in Chamonix where Xavier goes first and cuts left, where Jeremy then drops in straight down, is just so extreme, its hard to grasp. 

As a bonus I also got a quick chat with Jeremy himself. Such a nice guy, what an inspiration!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

i saw this in the theatres.. it was rad!
i watched it again in the comfort of my own home, alone and it was RADDER!!! such a good flick.


----------



## rwauthority (Aug 27, 2010)

daaamn, i havent seen it yet, but it sounds dope!! If its on itunes for that cheap i must watch it!

for those who wanted to soundtrack to "F It" by Forum, its up on the blog.

Forum Snowboards “F It” Track List | Ride With Authority.


----------



## ATXshredder (Oct 22, 2010)

Got it off of itunes last night, and promptly had my mind blown. Ranks right up there with That's It, That's All but has a much more raw vibe in comparison, which isn't a bad thing. 



Gustaf S said:


> The big face where they are above the giant cliff in Chamonix where Xavier goes first and cuts left, where Jeremy then drops in straight down, is just so extreme, its hard to grasp.


I just about peed myself when Jeremy was carving that thing. That is the definition of exposure my friends!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Well I got it last night. Ive already watched it twice. It's an hour of pucker factor. Everything that they do is just BIG


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

Also purchased it from iTunes last night and wow, that is just some other level ridding. It is gnarly watching them climb and then drop those lines, I would need new long underwear after each run.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

Extremo said:


> I've never been interested in big back country snowboard videos because I can't really relate to it being in the northeast but I just watched this movie and it is completely insane. I like how its a documentary. It shows a side of snowboarding, and life, that I couldn't really ever imagine.




i can totally relate. i didnt even know how a splitboard worked to get uphill, it was nice to see them in action. these guys are definitely next level, their conditioning and endurance is just off the meters. i cant believe they were going on those hikes and climbs at night. excellent, informative flick. 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

this film has totally changed the game for me. changed my perception of what snowboarding is and what is even possible to do. Jeremy Jones and co. are taking the "sport" to a whole new level. It is truly mind blowing. I'm really glad they filmed all the process of the hiking and camping as well. that's such a key element to the whole backcountry way of life. hiking up is almost half the fun sometimes. It's an adventure and something to conquer. the ride down is merely the reward.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

I watched this yesterday- absolutely amazing pow shots. The AK lines were the most insane. I didn't understand the Chamonix thing though. What's the point of repelling down an ice chute on your snowboard? 

I also don't get the split board thing. Wouldn't a decent pair of snow shoes do the same thing? I've never split boarded but on a number of shots you can see the boards opening up as they weight them into the turns. Probably not a good thing to have one of those blow apart on you while ripping down a 65 degree face with huge crevasses at the bottom. Not sure I'd feel very comfortable on one of those but I haven't tried it yet. I was with a guide in Chile two years ago who was using one one day and he wasn't happy with how the board bends aparts. Might be a design flaw.


----------

